# pins with plastic



## amt (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello to all fellow miners .
I take a few weeks reading and finding out about how to process the pins with plastic Mobile phone but can not find the right way to process them.
I saw a video that processed with nitric and distilled water at 50 percent each.
Serials kindly tell me what is the best procedure to do ?

thanks and greetings to all .


----------



## 4metals (Aug 10, 2015)

This is being moved to the Help Needed section.

Please try to keep questions in the proper sections, it makes finding information easier down the line.


----------



## byte-tech (Aug 11, 2015)

Cameras, memory and Sim connectors can be crushed, some of the metal connectors can be bend from one side and be "peeled" leaving the golden connectors. I still have the audio plugs as i cant think a good way to scrap them, maybe crushing them too?

Hope my poor English was clear enough.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 11, 2015)

If you are going to try to process such material at home you will be able to prove the concept but will find it uneconomical.
There are some small part's of electronic waste that are valuable enough/easy to process that are worth while to chase.
But most fall into the bracket of needing a very large smelting operation to process economically.
Unsorted waste has virtually no value until it has been broken down into component's.
Then the return you can earn is proportional related to the amount you accumulate in each lot.
Kilo's will only earn you a small proportion of it's content where as 1000k and above you will be paid up to 95% for all elements of value with out the need to process your self.
I find gold plated connectors like yours to return about 1%. so are not worth the time to process just bang it into your mixed board's to improve the return when refined.


----------



## amt (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the answer , but I need to know which method you can use to avoid having to remove the plastic because remove the plastic that is hard work and not interested .

Thanks


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 11, 2015)

By what other users have posted I'd say cruising and gravity separation(?), smelting or pyrolysis. It all depends what work best for you.

I'm stock piling the same material because with quantity all comes profitable, if I don't have the time to process it or can't find a profitable way to do so I'll just sell it.

Edit: add pyrolysis.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 11, 2015)

well there is no easy method to remove the plastic.
You can do it by hand which takes an age which can be undertaken at home or the industrial option's , invest thousands of pounds in a pulverize and floating separator which will need environmental licensing for the run off, or incinerate which produces masses of toxic fumes. 
Hand sorted are clean enough to go into a small striping cell which after you have processed a kilo will return about one gram of Au on a good day.
Incinerated and pulverized waste will have to meany containment's to use a striping cell so need to be smelted and at 1% Au only the largest of refiners can process it properly.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Aug 11, 2015)

I am hoping with cooperation with MBMMLLC to provide a green solution to all ewaste problems. Using their system, to shredd and pulverize, then run on their shaker table to produce 4 output, then use ion exchange resin to recover copper, gold, silver and palladium.

Stay tuned.


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 11, 2015)

Ion exchange it's something I'd love to dig into...


----------

